# Which Forum?



## ShekharPalash (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi... Im about to *create* a forum like this igit forum on my college web site... so plz help me chosing which one and lil' bit how!!... 
Yall know I'm a newbie... lol  
Sugest... which one is beter... I heard a lil bit about PhpBB & ASP forums... I recon tht it's quite similar setting up WordPres, am I right... ?? 

Deep/help?


----------



## kalpik (Aug 19, 2005)

Go for PHP and MySQL based forums. Dont go for ASP.

Try: phpbb, simplemachines, IPB, vBulletin.

If u want a free forum, nothing beats simplemachines.


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 19, 2005)

visit here

the best forum for newbies

www.iphorum.com


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 19, 2005)

Forget phpBB. 

Hmm.... R u willing t o pay or u wanna get free? 

For paid :
* vBulletin* is the best that we can hope for ... it costs $160 thou. IT has more features , install hacks and mods, we can also manually code all the extra, in case u need them. But even the skins are not free in vB. 

Free: 
*Invision power board: (IPB)*
It's 1.3v  full  is free but it's latest version 2.XX is not free, but we have get 2.0 version trial free with some restrictions. Even it got hacks and mods... 

*SMF (simple machine forum) board :*
It's totally free to use. The mods are also very easy to install. But i personally don't like it's interface. 


Looks and iinterface:
IPB > vB > SMF

Features:
vB> SMF > IPB 

Cost: 
SMF > IPB > vB 

So decide for yourself. I would get vB for 160$ 

So in case you cant get licence, get IPB or SMF. 

I love IPB


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 19, 2005)

do you wanna know the feature of www.iphorum.com which is phpbb

then see this

24/7 Online phorum without restriction	
	Full Administrative Rights	
	No setup / traffic costs. Hosting on Dedicated Servers	
	Its 100% free. No hidden costs	
	Fully phpBB compatible	
	Optionally your own Domain for your Phorum	
	Personalize your Phorum with ready-to-go Theme, Avatar, Icon sets	
	Unlimited Threads, Members and Categories supported	
	Polling Feature available	
	Send Mass email within iphorum members	
	iPhorum users have their own user interface to manage avatar, signature and preferences	
	Free Subdomain within many available domains for different niches	
	No anonying advertising on your phorums


----------



## geekysage (Aug 20, 2005)

ShekharPalash said:
			
		

> Yall know I'm a newbie... lol


well, if you are a newbie, this is da opportunity to learn some. Install phpBB if you want a free forum, otherwise nothing beats vBulletin when it comes to bulletin boards. Besides, installing phpBB is a piece of cake even if your webhost doesn't provide fantastico or other auto install scripts. Just one rule of thumb, follow the instructions and do just what it says - nothing more, nothing less.

Good Luck.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2005)

I would recommend phpBB as the free forum of choice because of the humongous community support for it!! Besides, since Digit runs phpBBm you are already familiar with the interface and stuff


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 20, 2005)

hmm may i am new this arena... but as phpBB is free so i love that....


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 21, 2005)

One very good forum software is missing from the list
It's XMB (Extreme Message Board)

*www.xmbforum.com/

The reason I like it is that it's very fast, faster than any other forum I have ever seen, and has lots of hacks...

Have a look at their forums...

*forums.xmbforum.com/


----------



## vandit (Aug 21, 2005)

Creating forums with www.phpbbforfree.com is really really simple.....just a few clicks here and there and voila ur forums are ready..... According to me its the best site for newbies like me.....for creating forums


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 21, 2005)

i love phpbb


----------

